# How Nissan is Working to Improve its Quality



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan’s all-new 2015 Murano crossover looks like a winner. It’s stylish, comfortable and drives well, but these aren’t the only feathers in its cap. Quality should be another one of this vehicle’s strong suits.*
> 
> 'As of today the Murano is the best launch that we’ve had in the Americas, period,' said Adam Strean, senior manager of vehicle program management at Nissan. Analyzing things gone wrong during the first three months of ownership he noted, 'The previous leader for launch quality was Rogue and we’ve improved on their performance by 25 percent at this point,' though he mentioned they’re likely doing even better than that.
> 
> ...


Read more about the How Nissan is Working to Improve its Quality at AutoGuide.com.


----------

